# (After Effects) Sättigung animieren



## The-God (2. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Kann man in After Effects überhautp die Sättigung einees Clips animieren oder ist das nicht möglich ? Ich wollte nämlich einen Clip animieren der langsam von S/W farbig wird nur weiß ich nicht wie ich das machen kann.

Gruß


----------



## The-God (2. Mai 2004)

Hab selber rausgefunden und zwar folgendermaßen:

1. Man erstellt eine neue Komposition mit einem Farbverlauf ( Rendering-Filter > Verlauf) Einstellungen so lassen wie sie sind.

2. Neue Komposition mit dem Film bei der man die Sättigung animieren will importieren, dann hier die Komposition mit dem Verlauf einfügen und an oberster Stelle positionieren.

3. Bei der Komposition mit dem Farbverlauf den Modus auf Sättigung stellen und hier die Transparenz animieren.

Das wars


----------



## Chrisu (3. Mai 2004)

So kann man es warscheinlich auch machen. Aber warum immer so kompliziert?
Einfacher gehts, wenn man einfach den Filter Farbton/Sättigung (unter Effekte --> Anpassen) verwendet. Damit kann man auch die Sättigung animieren.

So long,
Chrisu ;-)


----------

